# where find?



## rbig (Sep 5, 2004)

I need a used replacement engine for a Kaw FV540 engine. I know to watch Ebay, but could be a long time before one pops up there. 

Would appreciate hearing about any online sources of guys who might trade in garden tractors and/or engines for them. 

New engine costs would make our needed repairs prohibitive. So, we need to find a good used one.


----------

